# incredible train pics



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

http://sz0046.ev.mail.comcast.net/s...amp;part=2

hopefully this link works, some incredible train pics, oh if I could model some of these

Tom h


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

link not working


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

incredible!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I get a page from Comcast that says: "Email currently unavailable" and then gives a phone number to contact for help and an "error code" of "400".


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yep, I think Tom gave us the link to an email he received, not the actual web link... 

Sorry Tom! we just are too impatient ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Greg, did not know how to transfer link, they are awesome pics though.

Tom h


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't figure it out.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Awsome Possum


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 27 Dec 2011 04:52 PM 
Sorry Greg, did not know how to transfer link, they are awesome pics though.

Tom h
We believe you that they are awesome, but just don't see them. We use to have photos like that to, but now we re-formated our puter so we can't show them either. 









Just kidding you.. * Try to find them..We want to see*.. *Sniff sniff*.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, if you forward the original email to me, I might be able to figure it out. 

(Assuming you have an email with a link in it) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you mean this power point show: 

http://fantaesia.multiply.com/journ..._Scenery?&show_interstitial=1&u=/journal/item 

Nice presentation anyhow.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a Microsoft power point program to view it... 

Go to http://fantaesia.multiply.com/journal/item/1088/Beautiful_Train_Scenery 

and down load the attachment to your hard dr. Select a file you know where it's at.. Like mine .. I made a file called "Download temp." If you want to to keep it, you can move it to another file. 
Nice video of all kinds of trains around the world.. .


----------

